# Autoimmune Disease Support Group



## Behcets (Jun 3, 2002)

There is a new Autoimmune Disease Support Group to be found on the following link :- http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/immune-system/ Please take a look and subscribe so that you can talk to others who suffer similar problems to you. The more information we share the more we learn and you may even help someone else.We look forward to welcoming you.RegardsBeverley Commons & Phil DaviesAutoimmune Disease Support Group


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

I signed up yesterday but once I accessed the site I could not go past the home page. I thought it was a scam or something to get my information. Perhaps I did something wrong. Any suggestions?


----------

